# [solved]USE="-cups" emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers

## guije

Hallo,

folgende Situation:

Gentoo ganz neu aufgebaut.

Dann habe xorg-server und kde emerged.

Danach mußt ich den fglrx Treiber installieren.

Bei emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers bekomme ich immer econf failed Fehler und das emerge bricht beim ersten Packet ab: net-print/cups.

```
USE="-cups" emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

 hat geholfen.

Nach startx kommt folgende Meldung:

```

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found

waiting for X server to shut down
```

xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

Identifier         "aticonfig Layout"

Screen     0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

            Identifier       "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

             Option "VentorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

             Option "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

             Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

             Identifier        "aticonfig-Device[0]-0

             Driver             "fglrx"

             BusID              "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Sceen"

             Identifier      "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

             Device          "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

             Monitor         "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0

             DefaultDepth      24

             SubSection     "Display"

                                 Viewport     0 0

                                  Depth       24

             EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.. sorry, was genau ist jetzt dein Problem oder Anliegen?

Wenn ich das richtig sehe läuft doch dein X nun oder?

BTW:

Soweit ich das sehe gibt es weder das Paket net-print/cubes noch eine Use-Flag "cubes"

Tippfehler?

/edit: Ah, jetzt dämmert es..., vermutlich war "cups" (Common Unix Printing System) gemeint?

Aber auch diese Use-Flag gibt es nicht bei den ati-drivers.  :Wink: 

----------

## guije

sorry, stimmt. cups war es, ich habe das geändert.

Also ob x läuft weiß ich nicht, ich dachte ich erkenne das an dem starten des KDE´s, so habe ich es ja konfiguriert.

Ich begreife sowieso nicht ganz (auch nach lesen der Doku) was xorg im Grunde ist, ich weiß nur, ohne xorg, keine grafische Oberfläche, oder ?

Auf jeden Fall startet KDM nicht durch, ich habe in der /root/ initrc

XSESSION="kde-4"  startx  stehen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="-cups" emerge x11-drivers/ati-drivers
> ```
> ...

  Ich würde dir davon abraten Pakete so mit Angabe der USE-Flags zu mergen. Das kann man mal für einzelne Pakete als Test nutzen, ist aber für den Dauergebrauch nicht geeignet. Setze deine gewünschten USE-Flags bessere wie im Gentoo Handbuch beschrieben in der /etc/make.conf 

(oder wenn es sein muss in der package.use)

 *Quote:*   

> Auf jeden Fall startet KDM nicht durch, ich habe in der /root/[/i]initrc[i] XSESSION="kde-4" startx[i] stehen.

  Hmm.., du möchtest doch nicht wirklich dein X und KDE als root starten und nutzen? Das ist idR nicht nötig und auch nicht empfohlen.

Hast du dir noch keinen normalen User angelegt?

Tipp: Gehe das Gentoo Handbuch doch einfach mal weiter durch, dort ist das meiste für den normalen Umgang doch sehr gut beschrieben.

Dein KDE kannst du zb mit

```
$ XSESSION="KDE-4" startx
```

 starten (aber bitte als normaler Benutzer, nicht als root!)

Oder lege dir für deinen Benutzer eine .xinitrc an, zb 

```
$ echo "exec startkde" > ~/.xinitrc
```

 dann kannst du auch ein einfaches "startx" nutzen.

Viel Erfolg

----------

## guije

Ok, ich werde also ein USE="-cups" in die make.conf schreiben.

Ich habe bereits einen User angelegt, der in der Gruppe Video ist.

Wenn ich als User startx eingebe habe ich das selbe Fehlerbild.

Wenn du schreibst  *Quote:*   

> $ XSESSION="KDE-4" startx

  dann meinst du doch diesen Befehl eingeben und abschicken?

Wo liegt denn die initrc, in der ich die Xsession Variable setzen muß ? Ich habe die bei mir dort gefunden /root/initrc. Ist das nicht richtig ?

Ich steig da irgendwie nicht mehr durch.

----------

## guije

Was bedeutet, wenn es heißt:

~/.xinitrc   ?

Wo liegt die Datei ? Was bedeutet das ~?

----------

## Finswimmer

~ bedeutet "there is no place like /home"  :Wink: 

~ ist also das Heim-Verzeichnis des jeweiligen Users.

Warum startest du nicht KDM per /etc/init.d/xdm start?

Siehe hier: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml#doc_chap4

--> Make KDE start on boot

----------

## guije

Weil ich ersteinmal sichergehen will das KDE auch startet und mir nicht einen schwarzen Screen liefert den ich nicht mit bekannter 

Tastenkombination stoppen kann.

Also vorerst möchte ich das über startx erledigen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *guije wrote:*   

> Weil ich ersteinmal sichergehen will das KDE auch startet und mir nicht einen schwarzen Screen liefert den ich nicht mit bekannter 
> 
> Tastenkombination stoppen kann.
> 
> Also vorerst möchte ich das über startx erledigen.

 

Ist ein Argument.

Aber wenn startx geht, und du siehst da ein paar terminals, uhren etc, dann kannst du auch KDM starten.

Tobi

----------

## guije

/etc/init.d/xdm start

das geht, dann habe ich eine Login Maske.

Gebe da root und sein Passwort ein, kommt die Maske wieder mit leeren Eingabefeldern.

Gebe ich den User Ingo mit Passwort ein dann paasiert das selbe.

Übrigens, wenn ich mich als User einlogge, also bevor irgendetwas gui mässiges läuft kommt diese Meldung:

```
Last Login: blablabla

No directory, logging in with HOME=/
```

Das ist doch auch nicht richtig, oder?

Ich bin schon wieder kurz davor das aufbauen NOCHMAL wieder ganz von vorne zu beginnen.

Ich hatte schon KDE am laufen, da ist mir ja das Malör mit dem Stromausfall passiert und da habe halt ganz neu aufgesetzt.

Weiterhin passiert bei startx folgendes:

```
hostname: Unkown host

xauth : timeout in locking authority file //.Xauthority 
```

und die Fehler wie oben beschrieben.

----------

## franzf

```
/etc/init.d/consolekit start

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

----------

## guije

```
WARNING: consolekit has already been started
```

----------

## guije

Also ich hatte da vorhin was von "kein kdm vorhanden" gelesen.

Ich habe dann ein emerge kdm gemacht, und wenn ich dann das

/etc/init.d/xdm start mache, kommt die KDM Anmeldemaske hoch.

Dort ist aber das selbe Problem, der Bildschirm wir schwarz, es dauert einen Moment und dann ist wieder die Anmeldemaske zu sehen  :Sad: .

Habe einen neuen User angelegt, so wie es in der Doku steht, weil bei dem ersten wohl nur kein ~/home Verzeichniss angelegt wurde.

----------

## Josef.95

Gibt es was hilfreiches in der /var/log/kdm.log ?

----------

## Max Steel

Hmpf No Home?...

steht denn in der /etc/passwd eibn plausibles Homeverzeichnis bei deinen Benutzern?

----------

## guije

Also in der /var/log/kdm.log sehe ich

Tausende von Einträgen in denen immer dies steht:

```
"KConfigIni: In file /portage-latest.tar.bz2, line 60478: " " Invalid escape seq$

"KConfigIni: In file /portage-latest.tar.bz2, line 60479: " " Invalid entry(miss$
```

und immer so weiter, das einzige was sich ändert ist die line, mir scheint als hört die Datei gar nicht auch.

zum anderen: ich habe einen User nach Doku angelegt, seit dem taucht der ~/home Error nicht mehr auf.

Gut die beiden Dateien portage-latest und snapshot hatte ich vergessen zu löschen bzw auf die Datenplatte zu bewegen.

Habe ich aber jetzt gemacht.

----------

## Finswimmer

kde-base/kdebase-startkde ist installiert?

Denn sonst bekommst du keine KDE-Sitzung und landest wieder in der Maske von KDM.

----------

## Max Steel

Man kann in der kdm-Maske auch anwählen das nur die failsafe Sitzung (ein loses xterm-Fenster ohne wm und co) gestartet wird. Wenn das geht müsste (wenns installiert ist) auch jede andere Sitzung startbar sein.

----------

## guije

Failsafe Session macht genau das selbe, die Login Maske kommt wieder.

Ich habe die Vermutung, das beim emerge kde was falsch gelaufen ist.

Wie kann ich kde wieder neu bzw reemergen?

Ich habe jetzt noch das emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde laufen.

Da kam aber gerade eine Warnung, das ich weder startkde noch etwas anders habe, was ich aber bräuchte.

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt noch das emerge kde-base/kdebase-startkde laufen.
> 
> Da kamm aber gerade eine Warnung, das ich weder startkde noch etwas anders habe, was ich aber bräuchte.

  Wer hat mit was genau gewarnt?

Ansonsten mache mal bitte:

```
# emerge  kde-base/kdebase-startkde &> kdebase-startkde_buildlog.txt

# ermerge app-text/wgetpaste

# cat kdebase-startkde_buildlog.txt | wgetpaste

(bitte die hier ausgegebene URL posten)
```

----------

## guije

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/293703

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> 
> 

  Schau mal was die News dir mitteilen wollen 

```
# eselect news read new

```

 *guije wrote:*   

> Ok, ich werde also ein USE="-cups" in die make.conf schreiben.

  Hattest du das gemacht?

Und es soll dennoch net-print/cups installiert werden  :Confused: 

/edit:

Nimm ansonsten mal die Use-Flag "pdf" mit in die make.conf auf, und versuche es dann noch mal mit dem mergen von  kdebase-startkde

/edit:2

Und poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von 

```
# eselect profile show
```

----------

## guije

```
elesect profile show

default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/kde
```

KDE funkioniert jetzt bedingt. Warum bedingt? Es ist ohne irgentwelche Programme ausgestattet, nicht mal eine Konsole.

Gut, das ist nicht schlimm. kann ich ja alles nach und nach einbinden, die Tastatur ist auch auf US belegt.

Nachdem ich das emerge kde-base/startkde/kdebase gemacht habe konnte ich bei der Login Maske den eintrag KDE-4.4 ausmachen, wenn ich den Waehle gehts.

Nur hier was ich nicht verstehe. 

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen emerge kde-meta gemacht, da liefen 360 Packete durch, das heisst doch das hier eigentlich das volle kde da sein muesste.

Habe ich jetzt irgendwo noch das komplete KDE liegen ?

Wo setzte ich die XSESSION=kde-4 ? das wurde mir nach dem emerge gearaten.

Welches Packet ben;tige ich um eine Konsole dem KDE zu bekommen?

----------

## Max Steel

kde-base/konsole ist für die konsole  :Wink: 

eigentlich sollte kde-meta tatsächlich das komplette kde installieren.

Bist du dir sicher das die XSESSION auf kde-4 und nicht auf kde gesetzt werden muss?

Ich frage weil die DISPLAYMANAGER Variable in /etc/conf.d/xdm auf kdm gesetzt werden muss wenn man kdm-4 möchte. Außer du hast dir kdeprefix aktiviert (nicht empfohlen) dann musst du die Version ausschreiben: kdm-4.4 z.B.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Bist du dir sicher das die XSESSION auf kde-4 und nicht auf kde gesetzt werden muss?

  Doch, 

```
XSESSION="KDE-4"
```

 ist schon richtig.

Man könnte die Session auch global setzen, zb via 

```
# echo XSESSION="KDE-4" > /etc/env.d/90xsession

# env-update && source /etc/profile 
```

 und diese dann mit "startx" starten.

Ansonsten siehe auch in der /etc/X11/Sessions/ dort ist die Bezeichnung genau ersichtlich.

----------

## guije

Trotzdem verseht ich immer noch nicht, warum ich die 360 Packete, die ich mit dem emerge meta-kde eingebunden habe nicht mehr da sein sollen.

Das Ding hat schließlich von morgens 5 bis 11:00 durchgerattert.

----------

## Josef.95

 *guije wrote:*   

> Trotzdem verseht ich immer noch nicht, warum ich die 360 Packete, die ich mit dem emerge meta-kde eingebunden habe nicht mehr da sein sollen.
> 
> Das Ding hat schließlich von morgens 5 bis 11:00 durchgerattert.

  Wenn Du sie nicht deinstalliert hast sollten sie auch noch da sein... :Wink: 

Ich vermute das dir durch die cups Aktion einige Pakete fehlen (einige wenige evtl. übersprungen wurden). Schau doch einfach mit einem 

```
# emerge -avuDN kde-meta
```

 was noch fehlt und somit noch installiert werden müsste.

----------

## cryptosteve

Kleiner Nachtrag, weil ich mich gestern selber gerade darüber geärgert habe .. falls es mit CUPS noch klappen soll, einfach manuell vorher app-text/poppler emergen, danach läuft CUPS auch mit Defaults und PDF anständig durch ...

----------

## Josef.95

Falls hier noch Interesse besteht:

Es scheint wohl zZt bei einer Gentoo/KDE Neuinstallation eine circular Dependency zwischen poppler und =net-print/cups-1.3.11-r3 zu geben,

als Workaround sollte zunächst ein mergen von 

```
# emerge -av --oneshot =net-print/cups-1.3.11-r2
```

 klappen um die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen.

Siehe zb auch:  Bug 345425

----------

